# It's here.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Home sick and I hear the pitter patter of little feet. "IT'S SNOWING!" I get up and put on the coffee, get the little ones some food and head back to bed.
The coffee alarm goes off and I drift off again. 
In my sleepy daze I can hear "The Internet is down", so I come out to investigate the problem and sure enough the power is out. As I enter the living room it seems a lot brighter than I remember for this time of year. 
I look outside to see a fresh blanket of global warming has covered my once green world. 
My mood darkens as I realize that I have yet to put on Jens winter tires. 
It has begun.
Snowmagedon day 1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, if it warms up one place, it has to cool down somewhere else to balance out. Guess that place is your backyard:googly:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Another day begins. Feeling better today, driveway is clear hope to get Jens winter tires on today.
Still hoping for a nice warm spell to give that last chance at enjoying a warm day before long grey, soul stealing light of winter closes it's grasp on all that was once alive and beautiful.

Snowmagedon day 2.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Shiner's Holiday Cheer is a good beer for being stuck inside


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Tires are on Jen's car.
Still getting over my cold. Made it out of the house for a few hours today. Maybe there is life after summer.......just maybe I'll survive this.
Snowmagedon day 3.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least your internet service is working


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Tires are on Jen's car.
> Still getting over my cold. Made it out of the house for a few hours today. Maybe there is life after summer.......just maybe I'll survive this.
> Snowmagedon day 3.


Sorry. Nope. Not going to happen.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

First day back to work in a week.
Left this morning to a cool crisp but clear morning. Still feeling a little foggy but generally okay. Mid morning the nausea set in. Left to head home and sure enough it was snowing.
I think I'm allergic to global warming.
Snowmagedon day 4


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So how much snow have you gotten so far?

And here is some sun to brighten your day


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The snow isn't bad yet but if the weatherman is right. We could be looking at about 8-10 feet before the end of the season.

Thanks for the sunny day.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I think I've mostly kicked what ever illness I had.......physical at least.
A little more global warming was coming down today. Nothing much but it's looking like it could be like this for a while.
I've given up on a brief warm spell to give us a reprieve.
Snowmagedon day 5


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you're feeling better. Maybe next time you look out the window, you'll see this:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Or not. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Our yard has looked like that some winters, too!:jol:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya. it's not like that now. We have more. lol Not supposed to let up for a bit.









All part of living in the great WHITE north I guess


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Must be that "lake effect" snow. Areas north of us might be getting a bit of it this week, or so the weatherman says.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Yup. At least it's somewhat dry.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I've finally kicked whatever illness I had however, both little ones are sick. May have to Lysol bomb the house and make everyone wear a surgical mask for a week.
On the plus side. It's stopped snowing.
Snowmagedon day 6


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like we may get that warm spell yet.
Temps are supposed to get above freezing in the next couple of days.
Gaining hope for survival.
Snowmagedon day 7


----------

